# Mateo had a seizure



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon I came home and everything was normal. The dogs jumped up on me. I put down my stuff and went to the bedroom as usual, and they ran up on the bed. I started petting them.

Mateo suddenly layed down, and he was kind of rocking side to side.
He seemed lethargic (he's usually showering me with kisses) so I lifted him up.
I thought he might be getting sick, so I walked outside with him.

He seemed not quite there. When I put him down he walked very slow and labored, and actually slipped back onto his behind at one point. 

I picked him up and he was a bit shakey, but he's eyes looked distant.
Also, his tail was curved all the way back up under himself.

With a matter of a minute, he snapped out of it, and was perfectly normal, running around and being his normal spastic self.

He's never exhibited such behavior. He's 3 years old. 
My vet is off on Mondays, so I haven't spoken with her yet, but obviously I will.

Needless to say, it was a terrifying thing, out of the blue. He's always been a little tank. 

I don't know how to explain it. None of my dogs have ever had that kind of behavior.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Alan, know that I am already lifting up healing prayers for Mateo.. and will be anxiously waiting to hear your vet's evalutation after this episode. We had a shitzuXmaltese cross for 16 years who had seizures. It frightened me so badly the first time it happened with her, the vet confirmed the diagnois. The good news is that Chay-Le lived for 6 years after her episodes began. Mateo is a strong, young boy who is provided excellent care.. there is every reason to believe you and your vet will be able to manage this situation by working together. Blessings, Deb


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Simba has had the same,it started about 3-4 years ago sometimes he would be just sitting there and as you say the head goes side to side and he would shake the eyes say it all.He has had 1 last year but nothing since.I was told by the vet to just let him come through it by himself just talk to him and stroke gently keep him quiet,keep hands away from mouth as sometimes they can bite (they don't know they're doing it ).I do hope it's just a one off for you,as it's not nice to watch.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh no this must have been so frightening to watch. So glad he snapped out of it quickly though must have seemed like an eternity. Anxiously awaiting to hear what vet has to say. Will be thinking of you and Mateo today.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

We had a beagle mix pup Tasha who had seizures. We were very sucessful in treating her for many years. It was very scary at first. However, we quickly learned her warning signals, when she was going to seiz and just held her speaking soothingly to her untill it passed. After the sezier she would sleep most of the day. Healing prayers for Mateo. Puppy pats from Quigley.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, Alan, that's awful.  I know how frightening that must have been. I'll be keeping Mateo in my thoughts. Please keep us posted on what your vet says. xx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Please let us know how he makes out with the vet...prayers are on the way for him. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Seizures are scary - I've gotten used to Kali's, but when a stranger sees one it kind of freaks them out, which I don't blame them...it sure freaked me out at first! Bear in mind that they can become an ingrained pattern (the neural pathways kind of dig a groove in the brain, so to speak, so each one makes it more likely that there will be similar events) so, if something can be done, it's best to get it under control sooner rather than later. Stress can make them worse, and falling is always a risk (Kali's never been an up-on-the-furniture gal, but I watch her carefully on the dog ramp and on stairs). I'm sorry you and Mateo have to go through this; good luck at the vet, and I hope it's an isolated incident. Beaming good beams.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

alan hes so lucky you were there, at least you know hes taken one, still very scarey, hope hes ok


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

It was scary because of all my dogs, he's the least delicate. And of course he's a very special boy.

It was over very quickly, otherwise I'd probably be a wreck. By the time I was about to panic, he snapped out of it. Within 10 minutes he was bringing me his ball and wanting to chase it. 

Considering everything else I've been going through lately, it did serve as a reminder of what's important.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Alan. I hope it was a one time thing and won't happen again.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Let us know what the vet thinks....hopefully he will be ok. It is scary to see them have a seizure, but lots of good meds. can help if it is needed. My mom's Cocker Spaniel would have one about every 3 years and the vet told my mom that meds were probably not needed and to just keep an eye on it. She lived a very long and healthy life and did just fine.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

scary for sure.... please keep us informed how the little man is doing.... *pats to Mateo from me and Chico* and *hugs for you*


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG Alan just read this. Cookie is epileptic and has seizures every 6 months or so. It too came totally out of the blue after never showing symptoms before. Luckily he doesn't have too many close together so meds aren't needed.

It's bloody shocking when you first experience it. And tbh I stull get very upset when it happens. I don't know if you've read my experiences of it with Cookie here or not but feel free to pm me and I can give you any advice you need. 

I'm sure it's already been said but the most important thing now is to keep a diary of when it happens what triggers it, what happens when he has a seizure and how long it lasts. Your vet will probably never whitness him having a seizure and he will need this vital information to build a picture of what's happening.

With Cookie it's triggered when he's in a resting state, usually sleeping. And hes shocked awake quickly. For example the door goesd the dogs jump up barking. One time I woke him to take him for a pee and it started. Apparantly this is very common.
Cookie wets himself when it happens. Afterwards I just soothe him and clean him up. Llast time he even bit through his tongue and was covered in blood too. Now he's older he took all night to recover. He just slept. n his younger days he was fine straight away.

You have to stay clam and just move anything away he can hurt himself on. 

Cookie has had this for years and is still going so take heart Alan. Please pm me if you need to talk


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I have no idea what might have triggered it. It was a very normal day, after a very normal weekend.

I spoke with the vet on the phone and she wasn't overly concerned as its
one instance and passed very quickly. I shouldn't say she wasn't concerned, but there probably isn't much to do at this time. I'll just watch him for another instance.

She thought he *might* have some sort of food reaction, but it's unlikely that he ate any strange food ( unless he ate something in the back yard). Not sure what would happen if he ate a spider or something.

He instantly snapped out of it. There wasn't any period of inactivity or sleeping...he was being his normal, woody woodpecker self instantly.

He is perfectly fine since then. I'll mention it if it happens again.

Thanks for the kind words. 
(I don't think he has any idea how worried he had me).


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bless his little heart, I'm sure he knows how much you love him


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love my dapper, majestic prince


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww thats so scary I hope everything with him will be okay I cant wait to hear what your Vet says
xo


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I know how scary it can be. The thing that helped when Smoke was having his seizures was I videoed what he was doing so the vet could see and diagnose. I hope it's the only time he has this. And, boy, he sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jazzman - so sorry to hear Mateo had this little turn, my son has epiliepsy so I know how scary it can be to watch someone you love going through this. (((HUGS))) to both of you.

I am hoping that it doesn't happen again, but if it does, definitely follow Pam's advice & video the episode, you will feel horrible doing it but that is the only way we got anyone (our son regularly sees a neurosurgeon & they didn't even look into it!) to listen when our skin baby was having seizures. I imagine vets need proof too!


----------

